
Halite II: An Open Source AI Programming Challenge - mjgraham
https://halite.io/#2
======
wintsv
I wonder if the AI overlords will come up with strategies that look completely
non-sensical to humans but are otherwise undefeated. I'm think of the Alpha Go
Zero style reinforcement learning.

I'm struggling to see how to run thousands of games programmatically in their
documentation though

